# wall-mounted TV ??



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

One of David's friends brought us a 32" wall-mounting TV with the tools for putting it on the wall.

We live in a 40 yr old trailer and the place where we need to set the TV is a corner with only about 2 ft on each side of that corner. We literally have no wall on which it can be mounted to a stud.

I'm trying to figure out how to mount this TV to a piece of wood going from a corner-shaped table up the corner as high as we need to place this TV. We have a couple of DVD/VHS player/recorders which permit us to view a lot of old classic movies we have stored; and want to use these with this television. So a table with shelving on which to set these player/recorders under that TV seems like a good idea. Any ideas as to how to get this done? David and I have constructed a barn and other outdoor buildings; however, it is a bit more tedious to build a living room table that won't look like it belongs in a barn. 

I've been surfing the web trying to find such a table but to no avail. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

motdaugrnds said:


> One of David's friends brought us a 32" wall-mounting TV with the tools for putting it on the wall.
> 
> We live in a 40 yr old trailer and the place where we need to set the TV is a corner with only about 2 ft on each side of that corner. We literally have no wall on which it can be mounted to a stud.
> 
> ...



LOL, I'm posting a link and the shelf is made from old barn wood.
Sorry about that, it was a long day.

http://www.citycollegeinc.com/marve...-unit-for-traditional-bathroom-storage-decor/

I'll post the google search link I was looking thru too, it has lots of pictures you might get an idea for making one.

http://www.google.com/search?ei=4P_...2ahUKEwj7yZeX88DmAhWGG80KHbZiDQYQ7Al6BAgFEAI#

But as far as just mounting the TV to the wall, you really should be able to do it. I know trailers have smaller studs but in the corner you should 3 right there. 1 in the corner and 2 more, 18 inches away.
Check it and see with a small drill, 1/16".
I've mounted 60" TV's over a fireplace - no studs for 4 ft because of the flue and firebox.
6 ft. 2x4's that spanned horizontally across the space and secured into the studs at either end.
Stained them to match the mantle and it didn't look bad at all, the TV covered most of it anyway.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

motdaugrnds said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to mount this TV


The most comfortable viewing height is eye level when seated and facing straight ahead.
You should be able to use a corner bracket:
https://www.amazon.com/Articulating-Extension-Rotation-200x200mm-
Pipishell/dp/B07SHFPD8S/ref=sr_1_3?keywords=32+tv+corner+wall+mount&qid=1576736577&sr=8-3


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

just build a shelf in the corner,
forget about wall mounting. once the tv is in place you will never readjust it anyhow.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Wires?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Wires?


They can be run behind a piece of molding in the corner.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> They can be run behind a piece of molding in the corner.


Sorry, I was suggesting you could use wires to suspend the TV from something substantial in the ceiling or somewhere. One on each top corner of the TV, and then one in the lower center to adjust the viewing angle.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Sorry, I was suggesting you could use wires to suspend the TV from something substantial in the ceiling or somewhere.


Ok, I thought you meant the other wiring.

Personally, I'd just set it on a shelf. The supports could span several joists and would be more stable than any bracket.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Ok, I thought you meant the other wiring.
> 
> Personally, I'd just set it on a shelf. The supports could span several joists and would be more stable than any bracket.


I would too


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes I'm thinking the same thing, i.e. setting the TV on a "corner-type" construction with shelving under it for the recorders/players. The problem with just "setting" it on the top shelf is that it is a flat screen; so it will need supports in back. Thus the metal "wall" hanger that came with it should be mounted to some type of wood; and I'ld like that piece of wood securely attached to the corner-type structure rather than to the walls of this old trailer.

....thinking out loud....maybe a piece of wood coming up from the back on each side of that corner where it goes up against the walls; then run a board horizontally from each of those two boards that is wide enough for the metal wall attachment to be screwed onto....


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

motdaugrnds said:


> The problem with just "setting" it on the top shelf is that it is a flat screen; so it will need supports in back.


They make bases for setting them on flat surfaces
This one fits corners and has it's own shelves below:







Do a search for your brand and "base" and you will find different models that work.

My 40" TV sits on a base that measures 19.5 X 10.5 on a cabinet that is 20 X 40.
It is similar to this in design and has shelving to accommodate accessories like video game consoles or DVR's. Mine has one shelf and sliding glass doors at the bottom. :








There are no vertical supports in the back. It inserts into slot on the rear of the TV.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

some of those bases are a bit tippy. I would add a piece of wire from the back of the tv to the wall to prevent it from tipping forward and off of the shelf..
It doesn't take much to support it from tipping.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

That does help. Thank you both so much.


----------



## RibbyR (Mar 15, 2020)

I'm about to go for a new 75 inch Sony TV.

I want a tv mount.

I live in a flat that was built about 23 years ago and has plasterboard walls which I assume are studded?

It's important that the TV sits exactly in the centre of the wall but that's obviously down to the position of the studs if that's what my wall is built on.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

RibbyR said:


> I'm about to go for a new 75 inch Sony TV.
> 
> I want a tv mount.
> 
> ...


TVs are pretty light now. They're not much heavier than a framed picture of similar size. Most mounting kits include plastic anchors that can be placed anywhere on the wall, which are satisfactory to support a contemporary TV.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

maybe you can screw a board onto the wall anchored to the studs, then mount the TV to that to get it centered on the wall.
I mounted mine in the bedroom tight up to the ceiling.
I think one mounted on the ceiling above the bed would be ideal..
I would not trust wall anchors to hold the TV. try to hit the studs..


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

If tv has a base, just bolt that to shelf or table top. Or bolt the base to something heavy to stabilize it.

If it just has the back bracket, then build a box tv can fit into and bolt bracket to back of that. And set box on shelf or table.

I still use an old 19inch CRT tv with a govt converter box circa 2009 when analog broadcast signal stopped. When it eventually goes to tv heaven, thinking just using thrift store computer monitor and using hdmi to VGA adapter to connect converter box to computer monitor. I noticed the converter box has hdmi out port. Need to try that sometime to make sure it works before the old Sony quits. I really have no interest in a tv screen any bigger than what I have now, though I know they measure flat screens differently.



motdaugrnds said:


> David and I have constructed a barn and other outdoor buildings; however, it is a bit more tedious to build a living room table that won't look like it belongs in a barn.


LOL, long as its clean without animal poop on it, "rustic" doesnt bother me. Only others that would ever see it are my old cats, and they arent particular about "pretty".


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> maybe you can screw a board onto the wall anchored to the studs, then mount the TV to that to get it centered on the wall.
> I mounted mine in the bedroom tight up to the ceiling.
> I think one mounted on the ceiling above the bed would be ideal..
> I would not trust wall anchors to hold the TV. try to hit the studs..


It's true that the wall mounting plate can be slid back and forth quite a bit for centering on the wall. I've never used plastic anchors to mount a TV, but mounting kits always sem to be included. Somebody must think they're ok for mounting a TV.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well discussed all this with David my son. He will be the one doing the construction and, if I understand what he has told me correctly, he is running 2x4s up both sides of the wall, anchoring a 2x8 to the top of those (on which the TV will be mounted with the metal thing that came with it); then add a couple of 2x10s or 2x12s as shelves with one being directly under the TV for the TV to actually sit on. It all sounds quite solid. Guess we'll find out!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> he is running 2x4s up both sides of the wall


What does that mean?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

It means he is planning on attaching the 2x4s to the studs on each side of that corner from floor up as high as desired.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

that dimensional lumber sounds like overkill to me.


----------



## Zoomyn (Apr 12, 2019)

I placed a trimmed down sheet of 3/4" MDO (grocery bag paper covered plywood that paints perfectly) across the wall where the back of a jumbo wall-mount TV I was installing for my neighbors 'had to be'.. 

Did a 60° beveled edge around the circumference and countersunk #14 Phillips fasteners, then did a HD twin swing arm telescoping mount to fasten in where the TV needed to be and not where the wall studs happened to line up at using 1/4" SS lag bolts...

It's so overbuilt someone could just about pull chin-ups on the TV.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

LOL Zoomyn I think that sounds wonderful! Sure better to be safe than sorry!


----------

